# Floating Cells (Excel)



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

IT's been a while since I used excel.

How can I select a group of cells and make them float above the others, so that I can move them around the screen at will?

I don't want to freeze cells, I need them to float

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

What are you trying to do, I'm not quite sure I follow what you want. 

Ziggy


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I've been absolutely stumped by this, trying to figure it out, but have come up with nothing.

You can Float menus and toolbars but you can't display a cell range in them

You can generate images of specific cells and paste them as an image that you can move around wherever you want, but it doesn't float.

The best and only thing I can suggest is to open a new window of the same workbook, set that one to display the cells you want, and work in the other window.


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm, I remember an old work collegue doing this. Problem is she loves to gloat when I can't do something and return to her for help!!

I'll email her tomorrow to see if she can answer, I'll post the results in then.

Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Try this:

Select the cells you want to "float".

Hold left shift key and click on the Edit menu. You get a couple of different commands now than usual.

Choose Copy Picture, choose As shown on screen.

Go to "float location", hit Paste.


Oh...you can put this tool on your toolbar:
Tools-Customize.
Commands tab.
Tools category.
Choose "Camera"


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hiya Dreamboat,

I was going to suggest this, but the pasted image doesn't "float" meaning it stays where it is. Yes, he can manually move it by clicking and dragging it around, but I don't think that will do what he wants.

Neat to have that on a toolbar though, makes it very easy, and I can think of loads of uses for it!


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes the pictre paste is an impovement. However as is the obvious - the picture does not up date when the totals or whatever do. 

I think the only other thing to do is make a link to another workbook and then have that one hover over. But it still wouldn't be great. And far too messy really if I think about it...


Well, I shall keep looking


----------

